# Hello from Saudi Arabia!



## Ahmad Ali (Jun 24, 2019)

Hi,

My name is Ahmad and I LOVE movies and music. I don't know if I should call myself a composer to be honest because I've been trying to do a mix of things (including a little bit film-making) but I've started messing around with music and sounds in 2014 and I still have a lot to learn about the craft and the industry.

Here are some of my tracks:


----------



## IFM (Jun 24, 2019)

Welcome!


----------



## Ahmad Ali (Jun 24, 2019)

IFM said:


> Welcome!


Thank you


----------



## jamwerks (Jun 24, 2019)

Welcome!


----------



## elpedro (Jun 24, 2019)

Hi Ahmad welcome to our forum.


----------



## Ahmad Ali (Jun 25, 2019)

jamwerks said:


> Welcome!





elpedro said:


> Hi Ahmad welcome to our forum.



Thank you guys!


----------

